# Current MECA Southwest Audiofest 2011 schedule



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are ALL of the santioned MECA Southwest Audiofest 2011 events to date:

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/Ev...wSchedule.aspx

When the Event screen comes up, click on the pull down menu that says "2010", and click on "2011" for the current sanctioned 2011 Southwest Audiofest events.


----------

